# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  фаервол  роутера

## kLen

*Доброго времени суток * 

Приходилось слышать противоречивые мнения по такому вопросу 

 Если D-Link модем настроить в режим роутера, то будет ли это лучше в плане безопасности(черви и т.д.) по сравнению с настройкой в режиме бридж

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

IMHO, лучше. Всё-таки машина получается не напрямую торчащей в интернет. Все атакующие извне стучатся в роутер, а чтобы им при этом попасть на саму машину, надо, чтобы вы руками соответствующий порт к себе пробросили.

----------


## Numb

В дополнение: на роутер обязательно должен быть установлен устойчивый пароль администратора и, по возможности, запрещен доступ к интерфейсу администрирования извне.

----------


## gorill

> и, по возможности, запрещен доступ к интерфейсу администрирования извне.


Как именно это сделать? И режим роутера как установить?

----------


## pig

В веб-интерфейсе устройства всё это должно быть.

----------


## santa13

*pig*



> Всё-таки машина получается не напрямую торчащей в интернет.


  т.е в интернете торчит не машина а роутер? машина находится "за роутером"  


> Все атакующие извне стучатся в роутер, а чтобы им при этом попасть на саму машину, надо, чтобы вы руками соответствующий порт к себе пробросили.


  т.е когда имеется роутер используются "его порты", если роутер отсутствует(стандартный adsl модем) атаки идут напрямую на пк?

----------


## pig

Если аппарат без режима роутера (или настроен в режим бриджа), то да.

----------

